# Changing Direction.



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

One by one, my crew wanted their investment-money out of Blue Bell. Wally wanted to buy a car, and Ernie had got himself a girlfriend, and wanted his money so he could lush her up with plenty of trips to the cinema and to fancy restaurants. Lyndon had put some money in, but wanted me to repay him so he could buy another boat. And with me having Kay as my girlfriend, it looked like our plans were on hold for a while to sail off into the sunset to see the world.
Things were getting serious between me and Kay. We'd spend every minute of our weekends together, and drinking at the Orwell Yacht Club bar on Friday nights. She knew that I had to be careful with money, as I was trying to pay back the money to my crew for their investment in Blue Bell. Apart from that, I had drawn up a list of improvements I intended making over the coming winter months... including fitting yet another engine I had bought from Bob Fox at Fox's Boat Yard.
It was a four cylinder, thirty six horsepower Kelvin Ricardo petrol-paraffin engine... much more powerful and less noisy, with far less vibration than our old two cylinder Kelvin Fisherman engine. Again, it was trundles down the centre of Wherstead Road from Fox's Boat Yard to the yacht club on the same bomb-trolley that we'd used before, then on scaffolding planks along the fore-shore, to be craned up on deck. The changeover was going to take some time, and cost a bob or two in the process.
Kay spent Monday and Thursday nights at home... doing her hair. This was her private time that she spent with her family. One weekday we would have an evening tea at her parent's bungalow in Kesgrave, and two others at my mother's house. Sunday mid-day dinner would be held on alternate weeks the same.
We'd made the forward cabin on Blue Bell a little more comfortable for ourselves, installing a paraffin stove to keep us warm in the winter, and at least there was a bolt on the inside of the door in case of unexpected visitors. We were in our own private little world in that forward cabin, and spent many weekends together there in each other's arms.
Just before my nineteenth birthday in January, 1965, I was toying things over in my mind. If I was serious about Kay, then I would have to start thinking about marrying her. Decent young girls in those days had fixed ideas indoctrinated into their heads by their mothers and close friends. When a girl met a boy she liked, they would court for twelve months, then get engaged. Then, after another year of engagement, they could get married... and in church, of course... and in white, with cars and bridesmaids and all the trimmings.
I liked the job that I had, and liked working with Kenny Hall and all the road-side gang... but I needed a job that I could go to a building society with and ask the manager for a mortgage... and that wasn't working for the county council. I needed a job paying more than twenty pounds a week... and that was big money in those days. I made up my mind that the job for me was as a policeman, and set about finding out about applying for the position.
The next day when I met Kay, I waited until we were alone together, having a kiss and cuddle on our way to the yacht club for a drink... and asked her if she would like to marry a policeman.
"But I don't know any policemen," she replied to my enquiry. "Why... have you had enough of me already?"
"I'm thinking of joining the police force," I told her, looking into her big blue eyes.
She wrapped her arms around my neck and deeply kissed me. "Are you asking me to marry you?" she excitedly asked after regaining her breath, her eyes sparkling bright and shining.
"Yes," I told her, looking back into her eyes.
"Go on, then." She giggled. "Ask me properly." She was breathless with her excitement, and having trouble breathing.
"Kay Harris, will you marry me?" I asked her. "Will you do me the honour of becoming my wife?"
"You only had to ask me once!" she grinned back at me.
"Will you, then?" I inquired of her.
She pressed her mouth hard against mine, and I could feel our teeth grating together.
"Yes! Yes! Yes!" she breathlessly told me when we broke from our kiss.
I grinned at her excitement. "You only had to tell me once," I pointed out to her. 
She poked her tongue out at me and giggled. 
"When?" I asked her, if I didn't know already.
"We'll get engaged in August... on my birthday," she breathlessly said. "That should give you plenty of time to save up for a ring." 
This time it was my turn to stick out my tongue. "And?" I enquired.
"That will make it we've been going out for a year. We'll get married a year later... the following August... that would be perfect!" She smiled her lovely smile at me. "I want to get married in our local church at Kesgrave... and all in white!"
And so it proved to be!!! All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

A very nice story Dick, I am glad everything worked out for you......


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For Frank P.*

It's good to hear from you, Frank P, and that you enjoyed my short story... 'Changing Direction'. I spent six years... first in the Ipswich Police Force, then in the Suffolk Constabulary after amalgamation with East and West Suffolk Police Forces. 
After buying a house in Belstead Estate... where Kay still lives today... and having two young boys, and operating my second ship... Biche, a 72 foot gaff yawl... for three years as a sailing charter vessel out of Ipswich Dock... the first privately owned charter vessel as such in 1971... I sailed for the Persian Gulf with two crew in 1975. 
As Kay's mother had persuaded her not to accompany me, I gave her our house and left on my voyage of adventure... that I'd planned to do for so any years of my life. I returned to the U.K. at the end of 1977, after selling my third ship... Dauntless Star... in Dubai, with a contract to work as her captain for two years.
In 1978, I bought the 190 foot Hull trawler... Ross Resolution... and after sailing her for a refit in Plymouth and renaming her Début, I finally set sail with eight crew for the Caribbean, where I operated her as a dive-support ship and full salvage vessel. In 1980, I transited the Panama Canal and set out to explore the vast reaches of the Pacific Ocean. 
I have written nine books of my lifetime of adventure, and they are published by Amazon on their Kindle web site. If you go to the Books forum, you can access the Kindle Code for these publications. Enjoy the read. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

You old romantic Cap'n, A nice yarn. Keep em coming


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For ccurtis 1.*

It's good to hear from you, ccurtis1, and that you enjoyed my short story... Changing Direction. I promise that you will enjoy it's sequel, and those that follow. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

